# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  صدور حكم قضائي على وزارة التجارة

## سالي جمعة

صدور حكم قضائي على وزارة التجارة 

بتهمة الإهمال وعدم الرقابة على التلاعب بالأسعار:::::


أصدر ديوان المظالم بالمملكة العربية السعودية الحكم النهائي على وزارة التجارة بسبب الإهمال وعدم متابعة ومنع غلاء الأسعار والسلع الغذائية والجافة وزيادة في الإيجارات العقار والغش التجاري وتعود فصول الادعاء حيث قام احد المواطنين يدعى المحامي أمين طاهر البديوي ، برفع دعوى قضائية عاجلة إلى ديوان المظالم بالرياض ضد وزارة التجارة وعلى وزيرها بسبب الإهمال الواضح والغير مبالاة ومتابعة الأسواق على تلاعب واستغلال المواطن في زيادة السلع الغذائية والجافة وعدم متابعة أو مكافحة الغش التجاري وتعود فصول القضية .



تفاجئ المواطنين والمقيمين في السنوات الأخيرة على زيادة السعار بشكل استغلال وحاد بجميع منتجاتها الغذائية والاستهلاكية والجافة وزيادة في إيجارات العقار مما دخل المستهلك في دائرة الاستغلال ويكون المستهلك ضحية من ضحايا الموردين والتجار السلع حيث وصلت بعض الأسعار إلى زيادة 50% وأكثر ، مما حصل كارثة إنسانية وغياب تام من وزارة التجار عن الرقابة وضبط الأسعار ومعاقبة المحلات المتلاعبين والمخالفين في الأسعار ومطالبة المستهلك وهو المتضرر الأول بمنع من زيادة الأسعار والاستغلال ولأكن للأسف لم يجد أي أذن صاغية ولإزالة الأسعار تزداد يوم بعد يوم حتى وصلت إلى أسعار خيالية .



حيث قام احد رجال القانون برفع دعوى قضائية عاجلا على وزارة التجارة على إهمالها ومحاسبتها وإرجاع وضبط الأسعار ومعاقبة المهملين والمتلاعبين في سوق وتم استدعائها وزارة التجارة من قبل محكمة ديوان المظالم وهي السلطة قضائية العليا في المملكة وفي أول جلسة حدد لها في تاريخ 10/2/1428هـ وإمام هيئة مكونه من ثلاثة قضاة وبحضور صحاب الدعوى المدعي المحامي أمين طاهر البديوي وبحضور المدعي عليها وزارة التجارة ويمثلها مستشارها القانوني لديها وتم توجيه لوزارة التجارة في لائحة الادعاء الذي قدمها البديوي ثمان تهم وهيا :-


1- إهمال الموظفين الوزارة على المتابعة والإشراف والرقابة على الأسواق والمحلات ومتابعة الأسعار.

2- تسبب في تفاقم في الأسعار الاستهلاكية حتى وصلت إلى 50% وأكثر .

3- تسبب في زيادة الإيجارات العقار وعدم إصدار التراخيص وتقيد بالأسعار في تأجير .

4- عدم مخاطبة وإنذار المحلات التجارية وعدم المراقبة عليها في السعار السلع .

5- عدم معاقبة الوزارة التجارة المخالفين بردعهم بالغرامات والتعويضات المالية وإغلاق المحلات المخالفة في رفع السعار والمتلاعبين .

6- محاسبة وزير التجارة على إهماله وغيابه وحيث وجوده مثل عدمه .

7- غياب الرقابة في الغش التجاري بالبضائع المقلدة .

8- عدم معاقبة مخالفين بالغش التجاري مما تفاقم الغش التجاري.



  طلبات المدعي :-

أ#- إعفاء وزير التجارة عن منصبه ومحاسبته .

ب#- محاسبة الموظفين المهملين والذي تسببوا في غيابهم بتفاقم وغلاء السعار الاستهلاكية وزيادة بإيجارات العقار .

ت#- معاقبة جميع المحلات التجارية وتغريمهم وصرف تعويضات لصالح الموطنين والمقيمين المتضررين بسبب تلاعب بغلاء بالأسعار.

ث#- خفض الأسعار الاستهلاكية وخفض الإيجارات العقار وخفضها إلى 50% وما كانت عليه من قبل.

ج#- تفعيل جمعية لحماية المستهلك وتشرف عليها وزارة التجارة .

ح#- أنشاء جمعية لحماية وحفظ حقوق المستأجر والمؤجر خاصة في العقار .

خ#- لا يحق زيادة في سلع والمواد الغذائية والجافة وإيجارات وبيع العقار مدام لا توجد دفع ضريبة للدولة . 





وبعدها تم عرضها على ممثل وزارة التجارة والتي أنكرة التهم وقالت هذا عار على الصحة وأنها تهم باطلة وتم رفع الجلسة وتم تحديد جلسه ثانية لحضور البيانات والإثباتات والأدلة إلى تاريخ يوم 5/4/1428هـ وفي تاريخ نفسه تم حضور المدعي أمين البديوي وحضور المدعي عليه ممثل وزارة التجارة وتم عرض الأدلة على هيئة القضاء حيث قدم المدعي البديوي جميع الأدلة والإثباتات التي بموجبها أدانت وزارة التجارة مثل أسعار المواد غذائية والاستهلاكية وجافة وفي الإيجارات العقار وغيرها من عدة محلات تجارية وعليها أسعار مختلفة من كل محل وفواتير وتضح تم التلاعب بالسعار من قبل المحلات التي تغيب عنها الرقابة والتي من شئون وعمل وزارة التجارة .

وقدمت وزارة التجارة خطابات وأدلة ضعيفة جدا حيث لم تقتنع بها هيئة القضاة وبعدها رفعة الجلسة وتم تحديد جلسه بنطق بالحكم في تاريخ 17/7/1428هـ وفي نفس التاريخ تم حضور الجميع والخصوم وتم الحكم على وزارة التجارة ما يلي :-



1- إحالة وزير التجارة ومساعديه إلى مجلس الشورى لمناقشته ومحاسبته بعد أثبات التهم عليهم.

2- معاقبة الموظفين الوزارة ذوي الاختصاص على الإهمال والمتسببين في غلاء السلع .

3- ألزام وزارة التجارة على معاقبة جميع المحلات المخالفة والمتلاعبة في الأسعار والتي تبيع المواد الغذائية والمواد الاستهلاكية والجافة وتطبيق العقوبات أنظامية بتغريمهم وإغلاق محلاتهم . 

4- ألزام وزارة التجارة على خفض الأسعار في المواد الغذائية والاستهلاكية والجافة منذ ما كانت عليه من قبل وإرجاع الأسعار وتخفيضها .

5- معاقبة مكاتب العقارات على تلاعب بزيادة الإيجارات وتطبيق الأنظمة عليهم .

6- معاقبة أصحاب المحلات والتي تبيع المواد المقلدة وتطبيق أنظمة العقوبات بالغش التجاري .




وتم عرض الحكم على الطرفين واقتنع الطرف الأول المدعي واعترض الطرف الثاني ممثل وزارة التجارة وطلب التمييز الحكم وتم رفع الجلسة ورفع صك الحكم إلى هيئة التمييز لتمييز الحكم حيث أعطى ديوان المظالم مهلة لمدة شهر لوزارة التجارة لتخفيض الأسعار والسلع بكافتها وضبط أسعار السوق وحماية المستهلك .

----------


## ziyad suliman

أخي الكريم 
أرجو بموافاتنا برقم القضية و الحكم و تفاصيل أكثر عن هذه الدعوى 

و شكرا لكم

----------

